# Software



## Workhorse2500 (May 13, 2003)

Any use Blizzard Buster software? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*I use*

MyDeluxe Invoices & Estimates 5.5 It is simple to use , effective and inexpensive


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Here is a thread where PlowSite Members give their opinions of BB.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5472&highlight=software

~Chuck


----------



## Workhorse2500 (May 13, 2003)

*Reply*

Thank you Chuck. Very informative, sorry I missed that previous thread, theres so many!


----------

